# zwei Threads über einen Stack



## lili89 (8. Jun 2010)

Das zu erstellende Programmpaket soll anhand der Kommunikation zwischen zwei Threads über einen stack oder Stapelspeicher (LIFO, Last In First Out) die Wirkung der Befehle synchronized(), wait() und notify(), join() und interrupt() demonstrieren.Das Paket soll aus den Dateien Test.java, Reader.java, Writer.java, Stack.java bestehen.


----------



## cz3kit (8. Jun 2010)

Machen musst du aber es schon selber  Das Forum kann die helfen, aber nicht die Hausaufgaben machen, außer du hast keine Lust dazu. Dann würde das jemand für eine Entlohnung machen


----------



## Semox (15. Jun 2010)

Hi Lili89

Hast Du auch eine konkrete Frage? Das ist ja nur eine Anweisung. 

Gruß,
Semo


----------

